# CPC Looking for new opportunity! Experience with E/M & Surgical coding & auditing



## GJackson (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello! I am experienced CPC 15+ years E/M & Surgical coding and last 5 years as an auditor.  I am looking for a NEW Remote Opportunity.  I just started my job search, I am mainly interested in a remote auditing position but would be open to a great coding position also!  If you have any interest email me at TWH_Rider64@yahoo.com for a resume copy.


----------



## Jess1980 (Oct 28, 2019)

Im hiring right now and this is my HR rep. Please see the link: 
We provide computer equipment and great benefits package, including:
-PTO
-Paid holidays
-401K
-Health, Dental and Vision Insurance
-Association Dues, Education allowance, and Tuition reimbursement opportunities!

Reach out directly to Allison Salud via phone, email or text at allison.salud@cioxhealth.com or 907-268-3847 (phone text)

For more information and to apply:
https://careers-cioxhealth.icims.com/jobs/10637/provider-practice-coding-consultant/job


----------



## twizzle (Nov 22, 2019)

GJackson said:


> Hello! I am experienced CPC 15+ years E/M & Surgical coding and last 5 years as an auditor.  I am looking for a NEW Remote Opportunity.  I just started my job search, I am mainly interested in a remote auditing position but would be open to a great coding position also!  If you have any interest email me at TWH_Rider64@yahoo.com for a resume copy.


I sent you a message.


----------

